

Ask HN: Any good JavaScript books? - ygd_coder

I've seen the cool things that developers are doing with JavaScript. Especially http://sonspring.com/journal/jquery-desktop.<p>I'm wondering what the best book on the subject is. Just two things:<p>- It has to be freely downloadable online
- It has to have assignments at the end of the chapter<p>As for the assignments thing, I think it's really great. It's the best way to show yourself that you learned what you read.<p>Oh, and if it matters, I know Java and Python.<p><i>Edit: formatting</i>
======
mechanical_fish
After you figure out that your criteria are too exclusive you should go buy a
copy of Crockford's _Javascript: The Good Parts_. ;)

~~~
ygd_coder
But I only have two criteria. ;)

Does it atleast have the assignments?

~~~
rmobin
no assignments

------
gtani
not too many freely downloadable:

[http://www.free-emagazine.com/the-javascript-
anthology-101-e...](http://www.free-emagazine.com/the-javascript-
anthology-101-essential-tips-tricks-hacks/)

<http://ajaxian.com/archives/eloquent-javascript>

\--------------------

<http://fecklessmind.com/2009/02/09/top-5-javascript-books/>

[http://www.reddit.com/comments/6y1km/ask_reddit_good_javascr...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/6y1km/ask_reddit_good_javascript_books_what_do_you/)

usual suspects: Resig. Crockford,

------
seasoup
<http://ejohn.org/apps/learn/>

------
bluebird
I am sorry, that was "JavaScript: The Good Parts",
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517748>

------
bluebird
If you want to learn correct JavaScript the only choice is "JavaScript: The
Best Parts" by Douglas Crockford on O'Reilly.

------
simplegeek
I found these immensely useful a) PPK on JavaScript b)JavaScript the good
parts c) JavaScript: the definitive guide.

------
mahmud
Pro Javascript by John Resig.

jQuery, it's better than some mainstream languages; use it and love it.

